
Pioneering research shows 'Google Generation' is a myth - paulsb
http://www.bl.uk/news/2008/pressrelease20080116.html
======
wallflower
I feel fortunate that I am young enough to have grown up with the influence of
the Internet, yet old enough to have had a formal introduction to the card
catalog and good old fashioned go-to-the-library research. I can't imagine
what High School would have been like if the Internet had been taking off - I
don't think I would have graduated.

------
motoko
This sounds like "if it takes more effort, it must be better" nonsense.

Further, I didn't see any mention of a control group. Are the children simply
acting like children, or have their analytic skills actually deteriorated
because of Internet use? I very strongly suspect the former.

------
manvsmachine
So basically all they're saying is that young people try to minimize the
amount of work they do and have short attention spans. Exactly how is this
pioneering research?

------
paulsb
I was going to write something as well, but I grew impatient!

